# JavaScript und replace...



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2016)

Ich habe folgenden String:

"rgba(0, 0, 0, 0) linear-gradient(to right, green, green 0%, blue 0%, blue) repeat scroll 0% 0%" 

Dann hab ich einen % Wert zb 25
und ich möchte jetzt die Beiden 0 zwischen linear-gradient damit ersetzen... 
"rgba(0, 0, 0, 0) linear-gradient(to right, green, green 25%, blue 25%, blue) repeat scroll 0% 0%" 

mit java kein Problem... aber hab keine Ahnung wie ich das am Besten mit JS mache... 
Danke für die Hilfe..


----------



## klauskarambulut (18. Jan 2016)

Mal die API angeschaut? Soviel Erfahrung sollte vorhanden sein.
http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_replace.asp

Unterschiede sind eben, das Regex mit dem Slash anstatt Anführungszeichen geschrieben werden, ansonsten hat man String replacements.

Das g steht für global, also quasi ein ReplaceAll, siehe Beispiele.

Als Replacement kann eine Funktion übergeben werden. Damit kann man also mehrstufig arbeiten.

var result = "rgba(0, 0, 0, 0) linear-gradient(to right, green, green 25%, blue 25%, blue) repeat scroll 0% 0%".replace(linearGradientRegEx, function(str) {
  return str.replace(/0/g, 25);
});

Als Pseudocode, dann halt mal austesten ob es passt.


----------

